# 3 years old - still no hair!



## suprnoodle (Oct 19, 2011)

my girl does not have a lot of hair - in fact I was just looking at her 2 year old birthday pics and her hair looks exactly the same!! I am really starting to worry.

my husband and I were scarce in the hair department as kids, but looking at our pictures from around 3 we definitely had more hair than this.

is it normal to be 3 and have seemingly no hair growth? its been the same length forever and very fair and just barely covers her head

sorry if there is already a thread like this but I am new


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Does she have light colored hair? My now 13 yo ds was still looking pretty bald at 3. He had what we called pink hair, it was pretty light red (brother and sister have bright red and dark red respectively). He really didn't have much until he was closer to 4 and then it came in really, really curly.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

our dd's going to be 2 next month and she still doesn't have much. we all have dark hair, too, so it's not necessarily lightness. MIL says she didn't have much till 3 and i did not have much myself till past 2. i have been told it's an ethnic thing, but not sure i buy it... (commonly associated with people of germanic descent)

when mine did grow in it was pretty curly. and it still grows agonizingly slowly.

you can see dd in this photo --

i'm pretty unconcerned, though it's annoying that people think we cut her hair that way!!!

~edited to add image instead of link cause everybody else had pics!!


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

My son will be 3 in January and has very fine and sparse hair. The actual length at the back is longish (sort of) but he doesn't have much at the top (and has what looks like a receding hair line lol!) I have never cut his hair:


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

evergreen, those curls!


----------



## suprnoodle (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah I think I am prone to panic because I keep reading things that say it is normal and then hair comes in around age 2... well, we are at age 3!

she does have light hair. Everrgreen - I love those curls!! I think he has slightly more hair but yeah she has about that much...

here's a picture from around April...still looks the same! can't tell from this photo but she is definitely rocking the mullet (has been for some time now) I think at least that part will have to be trimmed. but not in any hurry to cut any of the rest (she has never had a hair cut)


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks - I love his curls too! And I love that he still has baby soft hair. My cousins son is 3 months older and has had a number of haircuts and his hair is very much 'kid hair' as opposed to my DS's baby hair. I always planned on letting it grow long (I love longer hair on boys!) But this all we've got so far lol! Oh well! I think I may have to trim the back part at some point just to even it out, but the curls do prevent a lot of the 'mullet' look 

suprnoodle - that is such a cute photo! Her hair does seem to have that same baby-fine look to it as my ds. I say just enjoy it!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

lovely!!

i also tell myself that we luckily bypassed the stage of having to wash lots of peanut butter, sand, and other food out of their hair constantly!


----------

